
Show HN: Infinite feed of crowdsourced ideas from Reddit and Twitter - sandoche
https://github.com/sandoche/Infinideas-app
======
ahpearce
Had a similar idea the other day. To search Twitter for "is there an app", "I
want an app", etc., and display those on a page. Let people do a simple
upvote, and use that to start training a model on what constitutes a "good"
idea (there is a lot of chaff when searching those phrases).

------
mariushn
Could you please show at least 50 ideas, before asking to install an app?
(which I won't)

------
stazz1
Great idea. The logo is really nice, and if you use two lightbulbs to draw the
infinity symbol, you can create an endless fractal animation of zooming-in
like the current one suggests. Would be nice to have a simple web interface to
try it out.

------
farbodsaraf
Got some cool ideas from this app. Would be great if you would release
newsletter as well to get monthly digests.

------
rapnie
Exodus Privacy says the app requires Billing permission. Future plans?

